# Sobering Commentery For The Mall Ninjas



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree with the guy in the video except for his description of the M4 as a battle rifle. It has always been called an assault rifle. A battle rifle is a whole other beast.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

The MBR or main battle rifle is whatever rifle is the main issue rifle, since the turn of the century it has been the 1901 Springfield, the M-1 Garrand, the M-14, and now it is the M-16 in several variatons. 

Yes it is called an assault rifle just as is the AK-47 which has been the MBR for a whole host of countries for decades.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

My son (who has been to Iraq twice) said that whatever rifle you carry with you is your battle rifle. It doesn't matter if it is an assault rifle or a pea shooter. And does it really matter in this case? 

The point of the video is that gear whores and these obese wannabes dressed in camo that you see at gun shows with their 50# BOBs are not going to make it.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

kejmack said:


> The point of the video is that gear whores and these obese wannabes dressed in camo that you see at gun shows with their 50# BOBs are not going to make it.


Hehe, funny mental images as I read that.

Hey, the point for us should be to NOT be one of these "obese wannabes dressed in camo" but rather to survive them if the situation happens and "re-distribute" their preps if/when necessary.

Keep on prepping!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

And if you happen to be an obese wannabe, well you got to change your prepping mentality, no sense in having a 50# BOB or thinking you'll be able to hike three miles a day, he'll, not sure that I even could, so prep for hunkering down... Just saying.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Pistols&12ga 00-Buckshot vs Battle Rifles in the U.S. 

North Hollywood Bank of America robbery, 1997.

The LEO's involved will flat tell you they were extremely under-gunned against body armor wearing, AK and AR wielding bank robbers....and there were only TWO of them who managed to fight for almost 45mins and a total expenditure of around 1600 shots fired combined of all the combatants involved.

Makes you think, huh?


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

kejmack said:


> these obese wannabes dressed in camo that you see at gun shows with their 50# BOBs are not going to make it.


Hey... I resemble that remark... (although I don't wear camo and my BOB is only 45#'s).. However, I am not deluded in thinking I am Rambo... I realize my physical shortcomings and I know I need to fix them.

Not all gravity challenged people are lazy, slothful, and/or ignorant.

I am stocking up my lts! 

I did laugh at the original statement as well....


----------



## TNFrank (Dec 2, 2012)

Excellent video. Reposted it on my Facebook page and on another gun forum that I'm on. Thanks.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, not all a us are built like Captain America er John Rambo. Don't mean we ain't retained our skills er our ability ta stay alive.

As fer the mall ninja type, they ain't gonna last long.


----------



## TNFrank (Dec 2, 2012)

Reminds me of the ol' saying "The best Battle Plan goes out the window the second the bullets start flying."


----------



## undumb (Nov 10, 2012)

Riiiiiiiggggghhhhht.... Next he's gonna tell us you can't become a martial arts expert from watching Jean Claude Van Damme movies.
This guy is douche! All he has done is point out some obvious amateur mistakes and thrown in some mindless insight. 
I watched the whole video and have only one question.... How do I get the twelve minutes of my life back?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

undumb said:


> Riiiiiiiggggghhhhht.... Next he's gonna tell us you can't become a martial arts expert from watching Jean Claude Van Damme movies.
> This guy is douche! All he has done is point out some obvious amateur mistakes and thrown in some mindless insight.
> I watched the whole video and have only one question.... How do I get the twelve minutes of my life back?


I'm pretty sure the video was intended for people like YOU!


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Some people need to stick there heads back into the sand. :factor10: :feedtroll:


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

undumb, you can go to your local office supply store and get a name plate for your door/desk that says, "Dr. Combat". It takes roughly 12mins to do that. It'll make you feel better about the 12 you "lost".

Charlie Mike.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

undumb said:


> Riiiiiiiggggghhhhht.... Next he's gonna tell us you can't become a martial arts expert from watching Jean Claude Van Damme movies.
> This guy is douche! All he has done is point out some obvious amateur mistakes and thrown in some mindless insight.
> I watched the whole video and have only one question.... How do I get the twelve minutes of my life back?


I am afraid to watch the vid for that very reason.

We had a vid up months earlier and it consisted mostly mostly uunremarkable banalities plus some sloganeering .

It was posted by some "hard core " guy combat vet, who forms his opinion of preppers from the liberal mainstream narrative.
And comments here where similiar.

Thats I am dont want to click this vid, figure it will be similiar.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> I am afraid to watch the vid for that very reason.
> 
> We had a vid up months earlier and it consisted mostly mostly uunremarkable banalities plus some sloganeering .
> 
> ...


This guy is not talking about most of us on this forum. He is basically saying that folks that look forward to the SHTF carnage so they can wear their camo and run around with their tricked out AR like they are Duke Nukem are going to be hit with the harsh reality of war. That reality will leave many of them dead because these folks think just because they were prepared by purchasing a tricked out AR and their fancy pants that they will own on the battlefield. Of course that is not the case and luckily most of us on this forum are not like that. Its just a wake-up call to those preppers that have never been in battle about the reality of battle. Perhaps its not news to you or I but some folks arent going to live to make use of the news. Its worth 12 minutes of my time... I've watched worse.

EDIT: I have personally had no military training or battlefield experience. I would consider it a huge advantage to have someone in my group who has had one or both of these when SHTF. I wouldnt want to have to learn it on the fly.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> This guy is not talking about most of us on this forum. He is basically saying that folks that look forward to the SHTF carnage so they can wear their camo and run around with their tricked out AR like they are Duke Nukem are going to be hit with the harsh reality of war. That reality will leave many of them dead because these folks think just because they were prepared by purchasing a tricked out AR and their fancy pants that they will own on the battlefield. Of course that is not the case and luckily most of us on this forum are not like that. Its just a wake-up call to those preppers that have never been in battle about the reality of battle. Perhaps its not news to you or I but some folks arent going to live to make use of the news. Its worth 12 minutes of my time... I've watched worse.


Yep there it is. Excellent post.


----------



## TNFrank (Dec 2, 2012)

Yep, he's totally speaking to those "Arm Chair" Commands that stick lasers and "tacit-cool" stuff all over their guns in and effort to make up for their lack of shooting skill.


----------



## undumb (Nov 10, 2012)

My previous comment might have given some of you the wrong impression. I don't have any military training, any tactical weapons, any camo, nor do I look forward to a SHTF situation. I do however possess enough common sense to know to keep my head down and take cover during a fire fight. 
the man in this video told me absolutely nothing that I didn't already know and IMO sounded like a condescending know it all.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Yeah, not all a us are built like Captain America er John Rambo. Don't mean we ain't retained our skills er our ability ta stay alive.
> 
> As fer the mall ninja type, they ain't gonna last long.







I agree.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Uncle Joe, thank you for your service and your post.
How can anyone dispute the fact that regardless of the initial outlay for equipment, it isn't worth much without developing a good skill level. (I've hunted with some fellas from NJ who had to drive 40+ miles to shoot. It is their reality. I hope they use their limited range time to zero their guns and practice in their basements with a good pellet rifle.)
Skills like setting up a tent or chopping wood may look easy, and they are if you've done them before. (Have you ever watched a guy trying to set up a tent for his family in the rain after dark? His wife and children slept with my wife in our tent and I slept in our vehicle
Please, take time to learn to get on target and squeeze your shot off quickly, vary the size and type of target as well as the distance to target. I don't have a moving target so I practice swinging the rifle (usually a .22) moving across the target remember to swing both directions. and fire while the rifle is moving.
I believe it was Jack O'Conner who wrote to shoot at running deer at 100 yds put the sight under the deer's nose in line with its chest and keep the rifle moving as you squeeze the trigger. This works for .270s and 06s (2700-2900+fps) and the like. For shotgun slugs and handguns (.357s and .44s) (1200+ fps) double that lead. It works.
Again, thank you, Uncle Joe for a good job.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I am surprised how many people think when/after SHTF that every hour of every day will be like the shootout at the OK corral. I think there will be more time spent looking for toilet paper than looking for a foxhole to shoot from.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

headhunter said:


> Uncle Joe, thank you for your service and your post.


*For the record;* That is not me. I have never served in the armed forces. I just came across that vid and felt it was worth sharing.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yup kinda like police work Hours and hours and hours of mind numbing work and boredom with breif moments of white knuckle adrenaline pumping action.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I am surprised how many people think when/after SHTF that every hour of every day will be like the shootout at the OK corral. I think there will be more time spent looking for toilet paper than looking for a foxhole to shoot from.


I live in gang land.

My buddy looked up the county sheriff dept website and told me it looked like a B-52 carpet bombed my neighborhood... Just another day in the 'hood.

people in MY area will not be worried about TP, they will be worried about doing dirt, getting anything they can, from whomever they can, while they can. (in other words tomorrow is not ANY different than yesterday, it's ALL about THEM).... me... I'm just a squirrel looking for a nut.

A squirrel with preps, and the righteous thunder of GOD ALMIGHTY that will visit scumbags who are anywhere near my AO

Other than that... everything here will be quiet I'm sure. :laugh:


----------



## bushpilot (Dec 3, 2012)

I read what some have said, and I am befudeld! This veteran speaks from experience for GS. As a vet, I do not believe he is wrong. Several years ago, I had to attend survival school. Eat bugs, swim in cold lakes, learn how to evac an airplane in flight as it was going down, sleep on cold hard ground. Then I went to be shot at with no way to shoot back. I believe this man to be honest in his statement. No man that has been in true combat can dispute this!


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Not having been shot, shot at, sh*t on, deprived, lived like a rat in a hole, wounded, marched til exhaustion, sweated out my last drop of moisture, risked my life just walking to the crapper due to IEDs and mortar rounds, witnessed my friends mangled and killed, get a Dear John.... oh, wait... I did, or any of the other seemingly senseless sh*t the grunts had to put up with during my time in service, I'll give 12 minutes, 12 hours, or 12 days anytime to pick the brains of those who have done all of that and the knowledge they have to share.

To those of you out there that have done all of that, and maybe even more, my eternal gratitude and respect!


----------

